# Hanging plants for tortoises?



## John Franzwa (May 20, 2016)

I have recently got this idea that if we can find a safe plant that hangs from the air and droops down on to the tortoise table the tortoise can eat the part it can reach but not all of it thus giving the plant the time to grow back where the tortoise can than eat part again. Any recomendations.


----------



## Sara G. (May 20, 2016)

Spider plants are great for just that.
Just make sure you get any plants from a nursery that doesn't use chemicals/pesticides, use cuttings from a friends plant (provided it's chemical/pesticide free), or if you get a plant from Home Depot--just remember to replant it in organic chemical free soil and let it grow for at least 6 months before offering it to your tort.


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2016)

Spider plants would work well for this. Most others will need more light than what is found inside.


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2016)

Sara G. said:


> chemical/pesticide free), or if you get a plant from Home Depot--just remember to replant it in organic chemical free soil and let it grow for at least 6 months before offering it to your tort.



The systemic pesticides last for 12 months, and then only new growth should be fed out.


----------



## JoesMum (May 20, 2016)

You can get some types of pelargonium/geranium that are for hanging baskets that would be good for this.

You won't get round the light problems though.

The best thing to do is have a healthy supply of spares growing on a windowsill so you can rotate the plants as they get past their best and the ones from the enclosure can be allowed to recover


----------



## Pearly (May 20, 2016)

I have high concentration of plants on darker side of enclosure. They love hanging out there. The plants selected had to be shade loving ones


----------



## CathyNed (May 20, 2016)

I planted window boxes with edible flowers that trail as my tort likes pulling his food directly off the plant. More for my out door enclosure than anything else. Planning to put a ledge around the top that i can place window boxes on and have them trailing into enclosure. Can move or change window boxes when i want to change diet. Also i found these that can hook onto edges of enclosure
http://www.woodiesdiy.com/Mobile/Product/green-basics-easy-hanger-small-living-black/36289/4.8.2


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2016)

I do hanging pots and "window" boxes for my tortoises, but outside due to my cats. It is wasted space in most enclosures and does protect the plant's base, so it can survive the tortoise. Also gives a security screen to them.


----------



## John Franzwa (May 20, 2016)

Thank you all so much


----------

